# Upshur Engine #1 of 5. Water cooled version, hit-n miss



## Metal Butcher (Mar 17, 2011)

I had problems with my camera shutting down after a certain amount of time. Fortunately I was able to make two short videos.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEFo7I5Me1o[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xbh6OGyD3o[/ame]

-MB


----------



## 1hand (Mar 17, 2011)

At a boy!!! carefull you don't get carbon monoxide poisoning there in the basement. :big:

Smooth starter, Looks like they shake around a bit when firing....Cool Man Thm:

Matt


----------



## doc1955 (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:
Sure starts nice! :bow:


----------



## hopeless (Mar 17, 2011)

very nice runner :bow:
Hope mine will once I finish it
Pete


----------



## dsquire (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like you have got yourself a nice little engine there Metal Butcher. Looks good and sure appears to be easy starting. Hope the rest all work out as good for you when you go to fire them up. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rudydubya (Mar 18, 2011)

Runnin' good. Nice _pop_ when it hits. Thm:

Rudy


----------



## metalmad (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi MB
Wow the ease of starting blows me away 
as does your fantastic workmanship
Pete


----------



## MikeA (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello MB,

Great job and looking forward to the video with all the Upshurs' running at one time! Thanks for a great build series - it will be an enormous help on my build.

Best,
Mike


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 18, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!

Beautiful engine with a great finish and even a bit of brown stuff as the base!

Great runner and easy starter!
Love the sound of those engines.

Andrew


----------



## jonesie (Mar 18, 2011)

hi mb, nice job and a good runner. hope me jerry howell farmboy runs as good. nice build post , fun to follow. again nice job jonesiejavascript:void(0);


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 18, 2011)

:bow: Very well done indeed MB - Congratulations!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## compspecial (Mar 18, 2011)

Great result M.B. wonderful finish, you must be very proud!
                 stew


----------



## cfellows (Mar 18, 2011)

You gotta be pleased with that! Turned out perfect, both in looks and running. Couldn't be any better.

Chuck


----------



## Edwin (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi MB, 

a really perfectly running engine. There I become really envious. 
Now only the suitable impulse model is absent in addition. A washing machine, for example. 

Edwin


----------



## GailInNM (Mar 18, 2011)

Great engine MB.
 Thm: Thm:
Gail in NM


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 18, 2011)

Wonderfull stuff Rick!!! Many congratulations.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 19, 2011)

Rick---I love the nice loud THUMP when your engine fires. My Kerzel doesn't do that. In fact, its so quiet when its running that I drilled the center out of my "muffler" hoping to get a more distinct sound when it fires----Didn't make any difference!!! My exhaust exits the head on the underside of the head, down towards the table. I may have to change that and put a vertical exhaust stack on it just to hear that noise.----Brian


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 19, 2011)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Rick---I love the nice loud THUMP when your engine fires. My Kerzel doesn't do that. In fact, its so quiet when its running that I drilled the center out of my "muffler" hoping to get a more distinct sound when it fires----Didn't make any difference!!! My exhaust exits the head on the underside of the head, down towards the table. I may have to change that and put a vertical exhaust stack on it just to hear that noise.----Brian



Brian, you could try a strait pipe (no muffler), drill it with the original bore size, and bore out the end (exit) with a tapered end mill. Kind of like a trumpet. Mine sounds about the same with or without the muffler. You want to hear somthing loud? George's V-twin sound like a full size engine with no muffler. It's so loud I had to step back, and I felt like running out of the open garage!

Quiet is good too. Has Chuck corrupted you? :big:

-MB


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 19, 2011)

I was corrupted many years before I ever heard of chuck. ;D ;D I have a second thought about a vertical exhaust stack. I am running mixed fuel, and it leaves an oil puddle under the exhaust. Maybe a good idea not to change that------Brian


----------



## kvom (Mar 19, 2011)

a beauty. :bow:


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 5, 2011)

kvom  said:
			
		

> a beauty. :bow:



Thanks for the compliment kvom! (sorry for the late response, its been hectic lately).

-MB


----------

